# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Kush eshte pro dhe kush kunder mbylljeve te nenforumeve fetare

## ILMGAP

Kush eshte pro dhe kush kunder mbylljeve te nenforumeve fetare ?

----------


## ximi_abedini

pa zot nuk ka jet

----------


## ILMGAP

> pa zot nuk ka jet


por ka forum! ne fakte forumi eshte me i bukur pa Zot.

----------


## prenceedi

jam kunder mbylljes,per vete faktin se cdo njeri eshte i lire te besoj ate qe do dhe te shprehe ate qe mendon
ajo qe mendoj se duhet te bej admin i forumit eshte te na jepet mundesia qe nese nje nenforum nuk na pelqen te mos na dalin temat e tij ne <<postimet e reja>>

----------


## Gordon Freeman

E pse me mbyll?

Jo sepse do ishte cënim i lirisë dhe te drejtave fetare,kur eshte hapur forumi eshte hapur s`bashku me botën religjioze eshte apsurde qe per qefin e disa antarëve te mbyllet po te ishte ashtu ne fillim nuk do hapej
Edhe diheni se Administratorin e forumit e kemi besimtar të flaktë edhe po te dilnin te gjithe antart e forumit nuk do i mbyllte.

----------


## ILMGAP

> E pse me mbyll?
> 
> Jo sepse do ishte cënim i lirisë dhe te drejtave fetare,kur eshte hapur forumi eshte hapur s`bashku me botën religjioze eshte apsurde qe per qefin e disa antarëve te mbyllet po te ishte ashtu ne fillim nuk do hapej
> Edhe diheni se Administratorin e forumit e kemi besimtar të flaktë edhe po te dilnin te gjithe antart e forumit nuk do i mbyllte.


lirin e tyre mund ta shfaqin ne ------> forumi-islamik.com
lirin e tyre mund ta shfaqin ne ------> forumikatolik.net

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> lirin e tyre mund ta shfaqin ne ------> forumi-islamik.com
> lirin e tyre mund ta shfaqin ne ------> forumikatolik.net


lirine e shfaqin ku kane mundesi edhe ky forum funskionon ne baze te rregullores

----------


## strange

> lirin e tyre mund ta shfaqin ne ------> forumi-islamik.com
> lirin e tyre mund ta shfaqin ne ------> forumikatolik.net


Don't e kush na qenke ti qe po na përzë nga këtu?

Vetëm se diçka s'të pëlqen ty s'do te thotë se edhe 40 mije anëtareve te tjerë s'ju pëlqen.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Don't e kush na qenke ti qe po na përzë nga këtu?
> 
> Vetëm se diçka s'të pëlqen ty s'do te thotë se edhe 40 mije anëtareve te tjerë s'ju pëlqen.


kam hapur nje sondazh un!  :xx:

----------


## elsaa

Edhe une jam prooooo Dhe me PRO te madhe biles . E di se kjo kerkesa jote nuk do meret parasysh nga moderatoret apo dhe nga vet admini i ketij forumi  sepse dihet qe shumica e anetareve aktiv do largoheshin sepse nuk do kene me cte diskutojne ( disa nicke nuk i kam pare kurr me pare ne diskutime temash vetem ketu tani edhe pse kam dy vjet si anetare pak a shum aktive ne forum ) . Keta anetare te gjith diturine dhe njohurit i kane vetem ne kete fushe , edhe pse jo te sakte ne argumentat e tyre ..... 
Nejse me thon te drejten ma kane merzit forumin , per mua nuk eshte me forumi shqiptar por forumi fetar . Sapo klikoj tek postimet e reja hapen menjeher dhjerta nen forume feje . Te ishin te pakten per diskutim por ca tema koti te hapura nga kalamj nga 10-15 vjecar , ose te pakten keshtu te japin pershtypjen . 

PROOOOOOOO.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Edhe une jam prooooo Dhe me PRO te madhe biles . E di se kjo kerkesa jote nuk do meret parasysh nga moderatoret apo dhe nga vet admini i ketij forumi  sepse dihet qe shumica e anetareve aktiv do largoheshin sepse nuk do kene me cte diskutojne ( disa nicke nuk i kam pare kurr me pare ne diskutime temash vetem ketu tani edhe pse kam dy vjet si anetare pak a shum aktive ne forum ) . Keta anetare te gjith diturine dhe njohurit i kane vetem ne kete fushe , edhe pse jo te sakte ne argumentat e tyre ..... 
> Nejse me thon te drejten ma kane merzit forumin , per mua nuk eshte me forumi shqiptar por forumi fetar . Sapo klikoj tek postimet e reja hapen menjeher dhjerta nen forume feje . Te ishin te pakten per diskutim por ca tema koti te hapura nga kalamj nga 10-15 vjecar , ose te pakten keshtu te japin pershtypjen . 
> 
> PROOOOOOOO.


take it easy lale -----> sepse 50% ket gjo e dine ------> po ca ti bojm 50% tjeter qe e duan forumin vetem me tema me shume.

e merr vesh!

me antare me shume etj.

p.sh.: Se marrin vesh keta qe nje antare muslimon antarsohet me disa emra per ti bo qefin vetit apo i katolik.

p.sh.: se marrin vesh si duket qe ne f.sh.com hape 2 tema ne dite ke rubrika verejtje dhe keshilla

p.sh.: se marrin vesh si duket qe banet jane shpeshtuar, verejtet etc.

dhe e di pse ?

sepse eksiztojne keto tema/nenforume  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ximi_abedini

ta shtina nermen se paske pas me harru

----------


## ILMGAP

> ta shtina nermen se paske pas me harru


ke ma shtine ti, ca shtine ti, kujt ja shtine ti, pse e shtine, ne fakt "ca do thote ta shtina" ?

----------


## Elonaa

Une kam insistuar gjithmone qe forumet fetare te mbeteshin te hapura e jo te mbylleshin nen ate qe me duket nje pretekst i dobet e qe ka te beje me percarjen.
Eshte tejet e rendesishme qe ne, shqiptaret, te mesohemi ne radhe te pare te pranojme se jemi individe te ndryshem nga njeri-tjetri, se kemi ide te ndryshme fetare, politike etj., koncept te ndryshem per jeten e per cka na rrethon. Keto forume, duhet te sherbejne qe ne te njohim me mire njeri-tjetrin dhe kulturen tone te perbashket, jo te ndryshojme njeri-tjetrin e aq me teper te pretendojme se vizioni yne per jeten eshte vizion absolut e qe duhet perqafuar me cdo kusht.
Perballja e ideve na ben jo vetem te njohim me mire njeri-tjetrin, por edhe te zgjerojme dijet e te hapim mendjen. 
Gjithashtu, nese ka konflikt per nje teme te caktuar, ky nuk zgjidhet duke heshtur per ndryshimet tona pasi kjo do te ishte nje zgjidhje artificiale e cila krijon nje paqe siperfaqesore qe thyhet ne castin me te pare.
Me lejoni t'ju them se t'i perkasesh nje kombi e madje te jesh patriot ne kuptimin qe te kesh ndienja pozitive perkarshi asaj qe mund te quhet "nje familje e madhe", nuk do te thote homogjeneizim mendimi, idesh apo idealesh. Ne castin kur nje komb homogjeneizohet, atehere ka dicka qe nuk shkon e ne kemi nje eksperience shume negative ne lidhje me kete duke mbajtur mbi shpine nje diktature qe pretendonte te na bente te gjithe njesoj. 
Diversiteti eshte nje vlere e madhe dhe nese do t'i hidhni nje sy historise boterore, kombet e medha kane qene te medha per aq kohe sa hane qene heterogjene ne kulture e ne mendime. Renia e tyre ka filluar ne castin kur ka filluar homogjeneizimi.
Pra nuk qendron aspak argumenti i percarjes. 

Problemi i vertete ne nenforumet fetare eshte mungesa e ne etiken e komunikimit. Ky problem shfaqet hapur edhe ne nenforume te tjera dhe eshte pergjithesisht nje problem i shoqerise sone. Megjithate ai del me ne pah tek nenforumet fetare pasi sic duket, ne jemi me te ndjeshem ne kete fushe. Megjithate kjo e ka nje zgjidhje dhe zgjidhja eshte perjashtimi i elementeve ekstremiste (ketu nuk nenkuptoj perjashtim arbitrar). Nese rregullorja e ketij forumi vazhdon te denoje diskriminimin e cdo lloji, fyerjet, sulmet personale dhe cenimin e dinjitetit te individit sic do te duhej ne perputhje me ligjet e shtetit tone e duke qene se interneti nuk mund dhe nuk duhet te jete "far west", atehere mjafton nje aplikim i korrekt, transparent 



*Ky eshte nje postim qe ka ber nje antare ne nje forum tjeter.Henablu dhe vertet me ka pelqyer se si ajo arsyeton prandaj dhe e solla tek kjo tema*

----------


## Albmaster

obobob cfare militantizmi ketu... te ze koka....
lol jane mbledhur prifterinj hoxhallare murgesha dhe murgj.   :ngerdheshje: 

kush do te nderroj *besim fetar* dhe te behet *akademik me grada shkencore* e ka vendin ke ky forum kishtaresh dhe xhamish...  lol

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kush eshte pro dhe kush kunder mbylljeve te nenforumeve fetare ?


Mungon mundesia e peste.

Ta fillojn shkollen nga e para.

----------


## daniel00

Ata qe e mbajne veten fetare kane fjalorin me te felliqur qe nje antar mund te kete dhe hipokrizine bashke me ligesine me te madhe qe mund te gjesh . 

Keta fetare te forumit te japin pershtypjen e psikopateve sado mazokist qe kane nje perjetesi me tema te ndyra ku i japin lezet njeri tjetrit me lehje e me vjellje . 

Te shporren nga globi fetaret e kjo bote do jete ne paqe . Te shporren nga forumi e antaret do jene ne harmoni . 

Poshte karnavalet e zagareve religjioz .

----------


## drague

> Ata qe e mbajne veten fetare kane fjalorin me te felliqur qe nje antar mund te kete dhe hipokrizine bashke me ligesine me te madhe qe mund te gjesh . 
> 
> Keta fetare te forumit te japin pershtypjen e psikopateve sado mazokist qe kane nje perjetesi me tema te ndyra ku i japin lezet njeri tjetrit me lehje e me vjellje . 
> 
> Te shporren nga globi fetaret e kjo bote do jete ne paqe . Te shporren nga forumi e antaret do jene ne harmoni . 
> 
> Poshte karnavalet e zagareve religjioz .


uauuuuuuuuuuu cfare postimi.

une votova kundra.

i iken sherbeti forumit.

----------


## Kavir

Po me ke do tallemi ne pastaj?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Te mbyllen vetem nenforumet e "dumdumave". Nuk kam pare ndonje te mire deri me sot nga postimet e tyre.

----------

